# Calvinism A Cult?



## Puritanhead (Dec 26, 2004)

Are Calvinists in a cult? Hmmmm....


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 26, 2004)

From the perspective of many, i.e. Calvary Chapels, etc., yes we are a cult. This is what I used to believe as it was conveyed to me in this manner.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 26, 2004)

Any honest reading or discussion of this short work by Loraine Boettner (originally a chapter in his _The Reformed Doctrine of Predestination_) should put any such notions in their place. For even if one believes the doctrines of Reformed theology to be in grave error, thinking it to be a cult is a totally separate issue, and is nothing at all but historical ignorance.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 26, 2004)

okay, Paul...are you gonna make us ask you?...

"please explain?"


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 26, 2004)

OK, Paul, how many Moylan's Kilt Lifter Scotch Ales did you have last night?


----------



## Ivan (Dec 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> Actually, I had one and then a Saint Pauly Girl. I am sick today, that's why I'm home from Church and the psuedefed is afecting my brain



AH! That explains it!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 26, 2004)

No wonder women led the way for prohibition!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> No wonder women led the way for prohibition!



Yet another cult!


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 1, 2005)

I got a first dibs on the red kool-aid.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jan 1, 2005)

Wonder Woman led the way for prohibition?


----------



## turmeric (Jan 1, 2005)

No, that was Carrie Nation. And did you know that Mr. Welch (as in grape juice) was a Wesleyan looking for an alternative to communion wine?


----------



## Ivan (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_ And did you know that Mr. Welch (as in grape juice) was a Wesleyan looking for an alternative to communion wine?



And Baptists have been everso grateful!


----------

